# why are they called the westminster divines?



## bpkantor (May 12, 2011)

Just curious, why are those who wrote the confession called the westminster "divines?"

I of course am not objecting to it and thinking they are being attributed divinity, but I am just curious why particularly that title...when were they first called that and what did it mean in that context? Does it have any nuance that would make it mean something different than theologian?

Thanks,
--Ben


----------



## KMK (May 12, 2011)

In the 17th century they called theologians 'divines'. They had degrees in 'Divinity'.


----------



## sastark (May 12, 2011)

KMK said:


> They had degrees in 'Divinity'




Which is, of course, the normal seminary degree, even today; M.Div. being short for Master of Divinity.


----------



## discipulo (May 12, 2011)

Interestingly in Holland, Reformed Pastors are still called *Dominees *, a word derived from the latin and meaning also divines.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 13, 2011)

A chemist is one who studies chemistry.

An engineer is one who studies engineering.

A divine is one who studies the Divinity.


----------



## bpkantor (May 13, 2011)

Okay, I see. So it is basically just the seventeenth century term for theologian if I understand rightly. Thanks everyone.


----------



## athanatos (May 13, 2011)

Contra_Mundum said:


> divine



Why not a_ diviner_?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 13, 2011)

Well, why not a _divide?_ Maybe the word was already taken.

How does any identifier get coined? Is it the way it rolls off the tongue? Were their multiple options initially?

Here are some other possibilities:
A _divinium?_ (like medium)

A _divin*or*_ (like tailor)

A _divinist?_ (like pugilist)

A _divinic?_ (like mechanic)

A _divinian?_

Cooks study cooking, so should _divs_ study divinity?

Coopers make barrels. So, I guess we could have ended up with a word that has no obvious linguistic relation to the field of study/labor.


----------

